
Adobe Acrobat Reader DC Update Also Installs Chrome Extension Silently - yq
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/adobe-acrobat-reader-dc-update-installs-chrome-browser-extension/
======
bottler_of_bees
I uninstalled anything Adobe some time ago, given their abysmal security track
record.

Foxit grew annoying, so now I just open PDFs with Firefox (on Windows anyway).
Seems fine.

~~~
mixedCase
Okular is simply amazing for those files that PDF.js has trouble with. That
said, I don't know how good is its Windows support, last time I tried KDE apps
for Windows it was still pre-5.X

------
gcatalfamo
Any good alternatives for people who need acrobat features?

